# weird engine problem with my 94 altima



## thormx1 (Apr 4, 2008)

ok my car has been running strange lately
it has 209000 miles on it
and its an automatic
the problem is that randomly it will start losing power when im driving and my check engine light will come on
it will hesitate but when i floor it the problem will go away and the check engine light shuts off
i replaced the distributor less than 10,000 miles ago because it had oil get into it
but this is something i just dont understand
could it be not getting enough fuel at cruising speed and thats why when i will get hard on the gas it will run fine for a little while and then start to do it again as im cruising?

i dont know, anyones guess is probably better than mine

thanks in advance!


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Check for computer codes and see what has been set. Go here to see how to check for codes.

</title></head>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<body><div align='center'><img " + getWidth("yes") + "src='/images/cds/" + tpe + "/" + sze + "/" + pc + "." + tpe + "'></img></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><table><tr><td><FORM


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

sOUNDS LIKE THE THROTTLE POSITION SENSOR IS OFF.


----------

